# The Secret Santa Wish List Gifting Library 2014



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Welcome to kboards' first 
Secret Santa Wish List Gifting Library*​
We thought it might be fun to try something new this year so we're opening up the Secret Santa Wish List Gifting Library from now through December 27th, 2014. This is simple. You create a Wish List on Amazon of some ebooks you'd like, post it here for others to see. Then, you and/or others can review your list and the lists of others and purchase books to be sent as gifts. It's simple and hopefully fun, too. Now, we've put together some few guidelines as well as a couple easy instructional guides:

*Guidelines*
1. Be sure your Wishlist is public and only contains ebooks.
2. Please don't put your own books on your list; this is the Book Corner, so self-promotion rules apply. 
3. Please keep your list to a single page.
4. You are under no obligation to put up a list or to purchase a book for anyone. You are also under no obligation to tell the recipient who sent them a new book.
5. You may certainly buy books without putting up a list or you may put up a list without buying books for others. There is no tally; this is simply about having a bit of fun.
6. Have fun; be joyful.

To create a wishlist that will allow gifting, I wrote a brief guide on the post below. Please let me know if you have any questions.

Also, I added a brief explanation below on how gifting works once you press the 'Buy as a gift' button.

Once you've posted your list in this thread, I'll try to keep an up to date list of all participants in the third post on this thread. But please read through the thread as I'm sure there will be lots to read about. I'll also create a separate chat thread where everyone can talk about whatever they want with the Gifting Library and not lose any new participants in the process.  We can certainly be a chatty group ....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Creating an ebook wishlist*










It's really just a two step process to set up a wishlist that allows others to send you a book without having to ask for your amazon associated email address.

1. on your wishlist page on Amazon.com, create a new wish list by clicking 'Create another Wish List' under your existing wishlists. It will open a window that allows you to name it whatever (Secret Santa, perhaps? ) and it will default to public. It needs to remain a public wishlist for others to see it; there is a setting that will allow you make it visible only to people who have the url - that should work too if you want a little more privacy..... Save the list you just created.

2. On the right hand side of the page, under List Actions, you can click on 'Update List Profile' to see the email address and account any ebooks will be sent to. You can modify the name of the recipient (you) if you don't want your real name to appear, the email address, etc on this screen. It will default to the account you created it on but you could be creating it for someone else, so .... There is also a clickbox marked 'Surprise Spoiler'. This is if you don't want to know someone's bought you something before it's delivered. It defaults to Yes and that means if they haven't sent it yet, you can't see it's been bought, but other people can so they don't buy it twice .....

Once your list is set up and going to the account you want, add books. Remember, no more than a single page of books.

Just copy the url and you can insert it into an email using the 'Insert hyperlink' button on a new message or by typing:
(take out the spaces before or after the brackets ...)


```
[ url=(insert your url here ]The name of your Wishlist[ /url ]
```
*Using 1-Click on a Wish List*










Again, it's really easy and there are only two things I wanted to point out quickly for you:

1. You can set the date for delivery if you want. On the wishlist itself, others can see a book has been bought even if it's not delivered, but if the user has their Surprise Spoiler turned one (and defaults to On) then they won't know. Leave your name as the sender or not as you choose. 
2. The purchase will default to your usual 1-click default credit card but it will use any gift card balance you may have first.

See? Easy Peasy.

Now, I haven't tried using this to buy a book for a person who isn't a US Resident but I assume it works. I also haven't used this to buy ebooks on the UK site either so I don't know how that goes. We'll have to all learn together in these instances .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Participant List*


*Member**Wish List*AndraAndra's Book ListBetsy the QuilterBetsy's Book ListcagnesChristine's Book Listcrebelcrebel's Book Listcyndi.stCindy's Book ListDawnBDawn's Book ListdnagirlKelly's Book Listelizafaith13elizafaith's Book ListGeoffreyGeoffrey's Book ListHarveyHarvey's Book Listjlee745jlee745's Book ListKindleGirlKarla's Book ListLeslieLeslie's Book ListMariaESchneiderMaria's Book ListMekaTameka's Book ListMichelleB675Michelle's Book ListMsScarlettTracey's Book ListNogDogNogDog's Book ListSomeone NamelessSandra's Book ListTammyCTammy's Book Listtelracstelracs' Book ListtheaaktinsonThea's Book Listtreehaus04Teresa's Book ListTriciaJ82Tricia's Book ListTuttleTuttle's Book List


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So Yay. I set up a wish list on my account as a sample and to get the ball rolling - because of course I'm going play my own reindeer games.  These are all books that have been on my various book wishlists that I want but just haven't ever clicked - a little historical fiction, some superhero comics and alot of fantasy and science fiction. All the stuff that makes me happy.

Geoffrey's Book List


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

started my list already! looking forward to seeing others.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/33SREECCGXO2B/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is fun, Geoffrey. My list is here...my preliminary list, that is. I may add more books!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/WQWPL7G3EN9K/?tag=kbpst-20

At lot of the books on this list came from various Best Books of the Year articles I have been reading all over the place.


----------



## elizafaith13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Here's mine. I haven't done Secret Santa in years. Everyone at work can't be bothered anymore.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1FH4K0UG99M8O/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Okay, got a list started with a half dozen or so titles: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/4JPBKLBRPCIV/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Geoffrey you are coming up with all sorts of fun stuff this year!
I grabbed some books from my massive 20+ page Kindle books list for this one.

Andra's Kboards Secret Santa List


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

This looks really fun! Here is my list.

Kelly's Kindleboards Secret Santa Wishlist


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

This sounds like a lot of fun!!! Especially since I love surprises and my dh of 20 yrs is no good at it.lol
Here's my list
http://amzn.com/w/32KMMTST8ZZ3V/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## cyndi.st (Feb 25, 2014)

This looks fun. I know I don't post a lot on here but love to give =) and I love the idea of Secret Santa. Haven't done that in years. 
So here is my wish list
http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1GL3ZJ02NXCQW/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?tag=kbpst-20
Thanks
Cindy


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Being a goober, I'm not sure I did this right. But I think this leads to my list:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/KTNVKM9YIWXB/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It works, Maria!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm in.....
http://smile.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/19Z2O9P7OQU6S/?tag=kbpst-20

EDIT: Fixed so that right list shows....


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Sounds fun.. I always love giving random gifts .. and yeah I also like snooping through wishlists for more books to add to my own list (as if I don't already have enough books on my wishlists and TBR list)

http://smile.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/2OHBMXMQWHJJH/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This is such a fun idea! I've started my list...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2ALK1B7JZ1EJM/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea, here is my list

http://amzn.com/w/101NHE9T8EZKH/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

DawnB said:


> Sounds like a great idea, here is my list
> 
> http://amzn.com/w/101NHE9T8EZKH/?tag=kbpst-20


Dawn...check your link. When I click on it, it says that it is not a functioning page and I can't see any list. Don't want you to miss out on the fun!


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I think I fixed it, its set to Public now & I can see the list even when I'm logged out of Amazon


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

DawnB said:


> I think I fixed it, its set to Public now & I can see the list even when I'm logged out of Amazon


Yup. That did it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks geoffrey for checking and posting my link....


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't read on Kindle (i'm an iBooks user), but i will buy someone a book because i think this is a FANTASTIC idea. Thanks for putting it together, Geoffrey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You know you can use the Kindle App on your iThing, right?


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You know you can use the Kindle App on your iThing, right?


I really like the iBooks app. I'm a snob like that.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Sounds fun, I'm in!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/3H2I86ANAQENJ/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

Here' s mine... I don't know how to make it pretty with a title.
I'm married to a software developer and I am too embarrassed to admit to him that I don't understand HTML 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cm_wl_upd_succ_mng


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

What a neat idea! I would like to play. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2MD0RGE33J01N/?tag=kbpst-20

Off to peruse the wish lists...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Amanda Hough said:


> Here' s mine... I don't know how to make it pretty with a title.
> I'm married to a software developer and I am too embarrassed to admit to him that I don't understand HTML
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cm_wl_upd_succ_mng


Amanda, I don't think that's the right url... it takes me to my own default wishlist page. Click on the ebook wishlist that you set up & then copy the url from that page.... that should work.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Late to the party, but happy to join in!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2KLRY2BQN3FY/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Amanda Hough said:


> Here' s mine... I don't know how to make it pretty with a title.
> I'm married to a software developer and I am too embarrassed to admit to him that I don't understand HTML
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cm_wl_upd_succ_mng


On your wishlist url, there should be a string of characters last looks something like this: XGJJS8AME39U (that's mine) We need that to be able to get to your wishlist.... it will be between 'wishlist/' and 'ref='


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Since we're on page 2 now, I thought it would be useful to copy the overall participant list from the first page to this one for easier access:

*Participant List*


*Member**Wish List*AndraAndra's Book ListBetsy the QuilterBetsy's Book ListcagnesChristine's Book Listcrebelcrebel's Book Listcyndi.stCindy's Book ListDawnBDawn's Book ListdnagirlKelly's Book Listelizafaith13elizafaith's Book ListGeoffreyGeoffrey's Book ListHarveyHarvey's Book Listjlee745jlee745's Book ListKindleGirlKarla's Book ListLeslieLeslie's Book ListMariaESchneiderMaria's Book ListMekaTameka's Book ListMichelleB675Michelle's Book ListMsScarlettTracey's Book ListNogDogNogDog's Book ListSomeone NamelessSandra's Book ListTammyCTammy's Book Listtelracstelracs' Book ListtheaaktinsonThea's Book Listtreehaus04Teresa's Book ListTriciaJ82Tricia's Book ListTuttleTuttle's Book List


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i think some people need to add more books to their lists.....


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

What a fun idea!! I'm in, here's my list

http://amzn.com/w/IGI0KCSC0EKX


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

telracs said:


> i think some people need to add more books to their lists.....


You've got that right!


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool, more wish lists!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I might have done something wrong, my list doesn't load. 

does this work? 
http://amzn.com/w/33SREECCGXO2B

i'm having fun and getting ideas for my own TBR from here.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

theaatkinson said:


> I think I might have done something wrong, my list doesn't load.
> 
> does this work?
> http://amzn.com/w/33SREECCGXO2B
> ...


Sorry, the final B on your list was clipped. It's fixed now on my participants lists.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Fun! I love seeing all of your lists. Here's mine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/PF2B9J1BH9LC/ref=topnav_lists_2


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds like fun, here's my list.

http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/IBDN4G1GKEX0

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## treehaus04 (Jan 12, 2012)

This is such a wonderful idea!! Can't wait to 'shop'!

Hi. Check out this list: [URL=https://www.amazon]https://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/28WNX3WLW3CYE/ref=cm_sw_r_ip_wl_o_x2BJub0NZXN3D[/url]


----------



## cyndi.st (Feb 25, 2014)

I remember when we did Secret Santa at work we revealed who the SS were once the gift giving was done. 
Cindy 
I meant to post this in the chat thread. Sorry


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Meka said:


> Sounds like fun, here's my list.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/registry/wishlist/IBDN4G1GKEX0
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


Meka, something went wrong. Nothing shows in that list!!!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

There was only one book and I think it was gifted to her.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I've had a lot of fun gifting books since this started (keep those lists updated everybody!), so I decided the join the party with my own list.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/11ZO552I1QS6M/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

MariaESchneider said:


> Meka, something went wrong. Nothing shows in that list!!!


Just updated list.

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

cagnes said:


> Amanda, I don't think that's the right url... it takes me to my own default wishlist page. Click on the ebook wishlist that you set up & then copy the url from that page.... that should work.


Thank you... don't want to confuse Santa. http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cm_wl_upd_succ_mng

_sorry -- edited to remove the non-kb affiliate link . . . but when I checked your link it goes to the generic wish list page, not to yours specifically -- go to your wish list page and copy the URL while you're on that page. It should be of a format like http://smile.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/XXOOOXXX000XO. That long string of numbers and capital letters is KEY to making sure we're seeing YOUR list. -- Ann_


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooh, secret santas are fun! I'm late to join in, but here's mine (which will probably get some added when I shouldn't be asleep because of waking up for work in 6 hours...) http://amzn.com/w/1TOV5Z8A7AITN and I think looking through and gifting a few sounds fun too


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am extremely late to the party, but I think this is a fabulous idea! I have already started looking through everyone else's lists deciding what to send. Here is my list: http://amzn.com/w/1BYR8ZOAWA0SD


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I really hate that I missed this!   Just in case it's not too late to join in, my list is here: www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1377Q1U4VAXR2/ref=topnav_lists_2 I'm off to browse the wish lists!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

cagnes said:


> Amanda, I don't think that's the right url... it takes me to my own default wishlist page. Click on the ebook wishlist that you set up & then copy the url from that page.... that should work.


*grin* It took me to mine too--I almost bought MYSELF a Maggie Sullivan book because I was so excited to find someone else who had that series in her wish list. *facepalm* I noticed just in time that it was my own wishlist...


----------

